# blueprints



## crazyantonis (Dec 18, 2008)

hi am new to the forum and i want to know if there are any real blueprints not tecnhical guides just blueprints thank you


----------



## johnchanlon (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forums.

As I have also recently joined I have been downloading alot of the manuals here to fill out my collection.

One thing I did notice was that most of the "manuals" of japanese aircraft appear to be a collection of blueprints and technical drawings, with very little actual written content. A quick search for "KI manuals" should get you what your looking for.

John.


----------



## packardpursuit (Jan 7, 2009)

What type of "blueprints" are you looking for? If you mean parts and assembly drawings for various aircraft, these have become quite commonly available to the enthusiast and historian or restorer. I've had the NAA P-51microfilm for years. Lately I've added several CD, DVD's etc. Just found compete P-40 drawings I'd forgotten I had. Also haveF4-U drawings and P-26 and P-12 microfilms, so it is available. 

BTW, true "blueprints" went out of style during WWII, especially in aviation industry. The new copy process was "ozeloid", which had a blue (purple actually) line on a white photo sensitive paper. This process has been recently replaced with digital reproduction.


----------

